# R.I.P Luna damn IBD:(



## Wunderboa! (Sep 12, 2008)

This morning,after a night of stargazing, my baby boa constrictor imperator died of IBD. She had the most beautiful silver colour and gentle temperament.

I'm going to bury her in my garden with a little photo to mark her place :snake:


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

not good RIP litle boa.
Are you sure its IBD though hun, its quite hard to diagnose, and needs blood samples (from the spinal chord I think) to confirm this.


----------



## Wunderboa! (Sep 12, 2008)

All the clinical signs were there, she was upside down, unable to right herself last night,not eating

I can't bring myself to have an autopsy to search for inclusion bodies in her liver,kidneys and brain.

I'm so upset about it, at least she was still in quarantine


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

if it were IBD your collection would still be at risk.. unless u had her in a completely air tight room.. and IF its IBD its recomended you dont keep pythons or boas/ boids for 6 months in the same HOUSE.. so by not having a PM it could cause further issues sadly 



RIP snakey


----------

